# Quick question - Who tours alone?



## tyred (16 Jun 2016)

All my tours (and the majority of my other holidays) have been on my own. I'm not anti-social as such but I have always preferred to travel alone no matter what means of transport and cycling throws up the problem of someone who wants to ride faster/slower than I do. I love the freedom of being entirely self sufficient, just me and the open road and freedom to do as I please when I like and to change my plans on a whim.

I also find that when travelling alone, I get talking to other people along the way in a way I probably wouldn't have if part of a group and staying in hostels as I tend to do, I've met plenty of others travelling alone, occasionally hooking up with a temporary companion for a day or two. I've even kept in touch with a few people.

To me, travelling alone makes perfect sense yet when I talk about my trips (and I realise my cycle tours are pathetic compared to many but I enjoy myself) to others, the majority seem to think I'm nuts and say they they couldn't travel alone.

I think the reason I've fallen in love with cycle touring is because it appeals to me on two different levels as I can have my own space and thoughts when I'm actually riding during the day and then can usually socialise with others from the hostel in the evening, or even if there is no-one around, I can go to the pub or just read.

So basically, am I weird for preferring to go on holidays alone?


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jun 2016)

Not really - well any more weird than anyone else who goes cycle touring 

Some of my favourite touring memories are from solo tours. Touring alone is different to touring in groups as you say., You get more involved in the world round you. I've toured in groups, with a friend and on my own, and all have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2016)

This summer I'm doing my first cycle tour alone. The Outer Hebrides .... though I will stay with friends for a few days. Also first time wild Bivvy Camping, so quite some personal challenges. Looking forward to solitude.


----------



## snorri (16 Jun 2016)

tyred said:


> So basically, am I weird for preferring to go on holidays alone?


Possibly, but your post could have been written about me and my attitude to cycle touring so you are not alone in any weirdness.
The people I have sympathy for are those who find themselves unable to travel or go on holiday alone and have to stay at home year after year.


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2016)

snorri said:


> The people I have sympathy for are those who find themselves unable to travel or go on holiday alone and have to stay at home year after year.



I was one of those throughout my twenties until I'd had enough and went of on my own.

The other thing as far as cycle touring is concerned is that I don't know anyone else who does it!


----------



## growingvegetables (17 Jun 2016)

tyred said:


> So basically, am I weird for preferring to go on holidays alone?


Maybe. But if you are, I'm weird too. 

[Hmmm - I may be weirder. If I can (and the guy/lass is willing), I'll strike up a conversation with any solo tourer I meet while I'm out riding or walking. Solo tourers - like fishermen - are bloody good story-tellers! ]


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> This summer I'm doing my first cycle tour alone. The Outer Hebrides .... though I will stay with friends for a few days. Also first time wild Bivvy Camping, so quite some personal challenges. Looking forward to solitude.


You will not be alone. The midges will be with you. And the FORCE of course.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> You will not be alone. The midges will be with you. And the FORCE of course.


I fear the midge is mightier than the light sabre ...


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I fear the midge is mightier than the light sabre ...


Thank me later.

Autan.


----------



## jay clock (17 Jun 2016)

I am in exactly the same position as you. And I am a very sociable extrovert but still mostly go alone. I do have one friend I have toured with several times but life conspires against us most times


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2016)

I love solo touring (backpacking too) you get to meet/talk to more people than you would even as a couple (not to mention in a group)
Don't get me wrong I love it when Maz and I go away camping (she doesn't cycle much) but then you've always got to take notice of what they want to do, whereas on my todd I can do what I want.
Nothing better than getting the tent up and having a sit down with a brew in one hand, a glass of Whisky in easy reach and a smoke, something nice playing on my Minidisc through a little pair of speakers and *no-one in sight.*


----------



## robing (17 Jun 2016)

Always tour solo. I couldn't imagine anything different. Lots of reasons. Freedom, being able to go where and when you want. Also being self employed I am lucky that I can go for a month or more, not many folk are able to come away for that length of time. Plus I don't care what other people think 

I do find cycle touring can be a bit more solitary than backpacking if you are staying in campsites, hotels. I don't generally like cycling with other cycle tourers as I find they some are often much slower than me as they are carrying everything including the kitchen sink!


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2016)

I'm pleased to know I am not alone in my loneliness!


----------



## Tanis8472 (17 Jun 2016)

Not done it but it appeals to me


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2016)

On the whole it doesn't appeal to me.... I love being able to turn around and say - wow wahat a view, did you see that... Or shall we stop for cake. 

I agree that it does give you the freedom to go as slow as you like, to stop to take the twentieth photo, to please no one but yourself, but I miss the companionship. I do like random conversations with strangers, I would have been too shy when I was younger to enjoy them then!


----------



## snorri (17 Jun 2016)

tyred said:


> I'm pleased to know I am not alone in my loneliness!


Alone on cycle tours but not lonely, I hope.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jun 2016)

I've done two longish tours: six weeks with a mate from southern Sweden to Gibraltar, and six weeks alone from Sydney to Adelaide.

I prefer to tour alone, but if a good touring partner wanted to tag along, I'd have no problems, once we'd sorted out the necessary details, of course.

*IF* there was any difference of opinion or ill-feeling, then I'd go alone.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jun 2016)

My usual touring buddy lives elsewhere now, so my last few tours have been solo. It's OK, and has some advantages, but spending 10 days in France on your tod can get a bit lonely. My French came along well though!


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

I've mainly toured with a partner apart from a couple of very short trips of a couple of days. Alone in England is easier if you're gregarious because of pubs and the language, although I speak passable bit of French and Italian.
I've been to many a municipal campsite in France where we have been almost the only campers (and sometimes were the only ones). In a small provincial French town where the bars shut at 8pm they can quickly become ghost towns.
I'd be interested and willing to try a longer foreign tour to check out whether I could survive without talking to a companion but current circumstances rule that out.
Like @summerdays , I like to share views, jokes, comments, meals and you're on the road a lot of the day.


----------



## ThompsonCrowley (18 Jun 2016)

Not at all. I've done loads of travelling alone and I completely agree with the statements you made. You do have a completely different experience from that of travelling with a group or companion, not that that doesn't have it's plus points too. But by yourself you get to take in the scenery more, be at one with nature, ponder on life, so that when you do finally socialise you're much better company and have many more interesting things to say.
Keep it up!


----------



## ThompsonCrowley (18 Jun 2016)

Ps. I had a read of your blog. Great stuff, I really like what you're doing there, there's so many bikes that have so much life left in them yet, they just need a tweak or two.
I wrote a book about cycling around Northern England on an old bike I found lying in a ditch you might enjoy. Check it out here: http://www.lunchmusic.co.uk/Buy the Book/

All the best mate,
Tom


----------



## MarkF (18 Jun 2016)

Done both but far prefer to tour alone. I am with people in every other aspect of my life, so ridng alone with just my own thoughts is a real pleasure.


----------



## snorri (18 Jun 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> but spending 10 days in France on your tod can get a bit lonely.


I agree, I did find it a bit different to the other Euro countries I've toured in.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jun 2016)

I do most stuff alone no problem, I'm not helpless or shy.
But cycle touring in an area I've never been would scare me, fear of getting hopelessly lost or injured in a remote area.
My limit for cycling alone is under 100 miles radius from home in reasonably populated areas.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jun 2016)

It is different

My wife and I toured extensively, but she likes her luxuries and plans each day. She needs to know where we are staying, what we are doing for Supper and a host of other details

Me, I will happily take a detour, find a local place to stay and if not cycle a few more miles to find somewhere 

For that basic reason we toured together and I toured on my own

Both are brilliant and both are to be reccomended


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I fear the midge is mightier than the light sabre ...



I always thought that the force was in itself an anti-midge precaution.

All that time in jungles and Swamps with no one being bitten would suggest so


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> I always thought that the force was in itself an anti-*midge *precaution.



Is that 'midge' as in Midge Ure?


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Is that 'midge' as in Midge Ure?



I would rather be bitten a thousand times ......


----------



## palinurus (19 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> I love being able to turn around and say - wow wahat a view, did you see that... Or shall we stop for cake.



I say things like this to myself while touring.


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2016)

palinurus said:


> I say things like this to myself while touring.


But it's harder to steal a bit of cake from someone who isn't there


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> But it's harder to steal a bit of cake from someone who isn't there



You should never feel guilty about buying 2-3 cakes and pretending they're for your friends outside.


----------



## tyred (19 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> You should never feel guilty about buying 2-3 cakes and pretending they're for your friends outside.


I wasn't alone at the time but the person I was with was a vegetarian. In Invararay last year I was starving and saw a shop selling traditional Scottish meat pies so popped in to buy one and the girl said she was about to close up and I could have the lot so ended up with about 15 pies to myself


----------



## snorri (19 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> You should never feel guilty about buying 2-3 cakes and pretending they're for your friends outside.


Reminds me of a little incident on tour when I bought a kind of trifle slice cake and was surprised to discover it was a bogof offer. Whilst trying to eat the first slice, without the benefit of a spoon, the second slice slipped out of the wrapping onto the supermarket floor. In the interests of customer safety I promptly scooped it back into the wrapper and continued to devour the first slice. I thought, my word that was good perhaps I'll eat the clean part of the second slice. After a little time I couldn't remember which side had landed on the floor and ate the lot, never did me any harm.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2016)

tyred said:


> I wasn't alone at the time but the person I was with was a vegetarian. In Invararay last year I was starving and saw a shop selling traditional Scottish meat pies so popped in to buy one and the girl said she was about to close up and I could have the lot so ended up with about 15 pies to myself


----------



## SteveThomas (19 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> This summer I'm doing my first cycle tour alone. The Outer Hebrides .... though I will stay with friends for a few days. Also first time wild Bivvy Camping, so quite some personal challenges. Looking forward to solitude.


Sounds awesome


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2016)

SteveThomas said:


> Sounds awesome


I'd sooner have this tent of mine to a 'Bivvy' but there's not much more room.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2016)

SteveThomas said:


> Sounds awesome


Scary!


----------



## tyred (19 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Scary!


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2016)

tyred said:


> Let us know how it goes!


Will do!
I intend to keep a diary, but am unclear yet whether I'll put it on the net in real time. But one way or another I'll write it up!


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4329685, member: 9609"]is there a reason other than not getting the bike nicked in the middle of the night for it to form part of the structure? and please tell me you don't have to hammer the forks into the ground.[/QUOTE]

This is an excellent design, the front wheel fits at the back to form the end, and the bike just sits there. THe forks can sink in in wet weather

After seeing one at a camp site, I toyed with getting one, but the issue was how you get down to the pub of an evening


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jun 2016)

I prefer to tour with someone else as like @summerdays i like to be able to share the sights, sounds and experience of the trip however when doing any other travelling i am more than happy to travel alone, can't explain why it's different.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4329685, member: 9609"]is there a reason other than not getting the bike nicked in the middle of the night for it to form part of the structure? and please tell me you don't have to hammer the forks into the ground.[/QUOTE]
No there is a fitting that the fork sits in that you place in the ground.



Cunobelin said:


> This is an excellent design, the front wheel fits at the back to form the end, and the bike just sits there. THe forks can sink in in wet weather
> 
> After seeing one at a camp site, I toyed with getting one, but the issue was how you get down to the pub of an evening



The fitting cannot sink, it's too big (but aluminium)


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2016)

Good write up on the Bikamper here (it's where I nicked the Photo from)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...r.html&usg=AFQjCNHRNQEGsTVQKJs-v0eNOS-s9V12JQ


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I prefer to tour with someone else as like @summerdays i like to be able to share the sights, sounds and experience of the trip however when doing any other travelling i am more than happy to travel alone, can't explain why it's different.


Gentlemen, please form an orderly queue behind me ....


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> No there is a fitting that the fork sits in that you place in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> The fitting cannot sink, it's too big (but aluminium)



The one I saw did'nt have that- the forks were resting on a sheet of plastic


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Oh hellooooooo.......


Uh oh ....


----------



## SteveThomas (24 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Scary!


It's good for the heart


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jun 2016)

SteveThomas said:


> It's good for the heart


I have medication for that!


----------



## Brains (3 Jul 2016)

I've never cycle toured solo, 
I've also never been on a solo holiday (I've gone on group holidays on my own, but that is not the same)

But I've done many dozens (probably well over 100) multi-day business trips on my own, 
Which means I've spent many hundreds (probably over 1,000) nights in hotels all over the world

Probably over half the business trips were solo, and given the choice I prefer solo, but perfectly happy if others come along.
So maybe the same applies to cycle touring ??


----------



## Rupie (11 Jan 2017)

Sorry to join this thread so late but as someone who has never been out on my own I would just spend the whole time worrying about getting my bike and stuff stolen, both day and night !!!


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jan 2017)

ThompsonCrowley said:


> Ps. I had a read of your blog. Great stuff, I really like what you're doing there, there's so many bikes that have so much life left in them yet, they just need a tweak or two.


Intrigued by your poist, i skim read it as well.

very impressed tyred. Thanks. Will get down to reading properly in the future.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jan 2017)

Rupie said:


> Sorry to join this thread so late but as someone who has never been out on my own I would just spend the whole time worrying about getting my bike and stuff stolen, both day and night !!!


It depends where you go. Most places are pretty safe especially remote areas.
One of tbe joys of using a Brompton to tour is that it fits in my yent and you can take it inside hostels etc.


----------



## tyred (11 Jan 2017)

Rupie said:


> Sorry to join this thread so late but as someone who has never been out on my own I would just spend the whole time worrying about getting my bike and stuff stolen, both day and night !!!




I've clocked up reasonable mileage touring in the past few years (admittedly in safe areas) and I've only lost two items - both entirely through my own stupidity when the bike fell over after I left it sitting up against a railing on the seafront in Killala and my cycle computer unclipped itself and fell into the harbour and my map blew away. The possibility of things going missing doesn't concern me but I guess I don't spend much time in town centres where it's more likely I guess.

I often seen loaded touring bikes left unattended for most of the day where I used to work in a busy city centre location (there was a hostel around the corner from my office) and nobody ever seemed to touch them.


----------



## Rupie (12 Jan 2017)

So if I was camping, apart from bringing large cycle locks, how do bikes get secured overnight ?


----------



## iandg (12 Jan 2017)

I'm very much a solivagant. All my tours have been solo.

(I'd estimate >75% of my annual mileage is solo too)


----------



## jay clock (12 Jan 2017)

Rupie said:


> So if I was camping, apart from bringing large cycle locks, how do bikes get secured overnight ?


I take a lock like this and have never had a problem. I am in either reputable(ish) campsites or hidden stealth locations http://www.argos.co.uk/product/5995440?cmpid=GS001&_$ja=tsid:59156|cid:189949525|agid:18091976845|tid:aud-180466977205la-267880598348|crid:77627774005|nw:g|rnd:13934987449758032143|dvc:c|adp:1o6&gclid=CjwKEAiA79zDBRCgyf2FgeiY-CESJABzr0BMDNHobKpnhp8wh6Qu-9KI3N8YdO2vLsjwxboVcpWpGhoCWOHw_wcB

However I would not leave the bike in a public area with that on for anything more than a short while. My bike is a Koga Miyata with a built in lock (ok "lock") like this https://www.abus.com/var/ezflow_sit...visual-Frame-locks-Frame-locks_slide_wide.jpg that stops anyone wheeling it away and I use when outside small shops/bars for a minute or two


----------



## Rupie (12 Jan 2017)

Yes I have one of those locks, will stop the opportunist. I think I would worry all the way from start to finish. Obviously I would not leave things like Wallet, phone, Garmin unattended, and I suppose if someone wants to steal my dirty clothes out my panniers, that's up to them.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jan 2017)

jay clock said:


> I take a lock like this and have never had a problem. I am in either reputable(ish) campsites or hidden stealth locations http://www.argos.co.uk/product/5995440?cmpid=GS001&_$ja=tsid:59156|cid:189949525|agid:18091976845|tid:aud-180466977205la-267880598348|crid:77627774005|nw:g|rnd:13934987449758032143|dvc:c|adp:1o6&gclid=CjwKEAiA79zDBRCgyf2FgeiY-CESJABzr0BMDNHobKpnhp8wh6Qu-9KI3N8YdO2vLsjwxboVcpWpGhoCWOHw_wcB



Will that go through both wheels jay?


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2017)

I sometimes use an old Carradice handlebar bag which comes with a shoulder strap in which I'd keep wallet, phone, camera and anything else of value and I can just unclip it and carry it with me if I'm leaving the bile unattended. 

The bike just gets locked with a cheap combination lock. Not very secure but enough to deter opportunists and my usual touring bike is a tatty 1970s road bike so unlikely to attract the attention of thieves. I will always put the bag of dirty washing on the top of the panniers so anyone who opens it won't look any deeper ( I think!).

I have never camped, I stay in hostels or very occasionally B&Bs if there isn't a hostel available where I want to be and most will have somewhere reasonably secure to leave the bike overnight. On a few occasions I've even been allowed to take it into the dorm with me. My bike has spent nights in some strange places now including a fire station, a pub cellar and a garage full of Rover P4s.


----------



## Nigeyy (12 Jan 2017)

I've toured alone quite a few times -simply because I don't know anyone to tour with at times. I've also toured with friends, and will say on the whole I prefer having company (but of course that very much depends on the company!!).

Concerning locking the bike up - even with other people, I use a chain and padlock, and try to keep the bike as close as possible to the tent and usually put stuff on it - anything that takes just a bit more time to remove such as a towel or may make a bit of noise such as a mug or water bottle. If I think there's a reasonable chance it could get nicked, the front wheel is removed and locked with the bike, and the saddle stays in the tent with me. If I'm especially paranoid I'll stick the shifters in the lowest gear so you can't just ride away (though of course you have to remember that yourself!!!!!) Nothing practical will ever make it theft proof so I just try to make it as inconvenient to take as I can.


----------



## jay clock (12 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Will that go through both wheels jay?


just about but the rear wheel is locked with the built in one so no need.


----------



## jay clock (12 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I sometimes use an old Carradice handlebar bag which comes with a shoulder strap in which I'd keep wallet, phone, camera and anything else of value and I can just unclip it and carry it with me if I'm leaving the bile unattended.
> .


My handlebar bag is this http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...sXlf8rmIpUpQ7bScnaidVBoCEiDw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds and I have just bought a new one in case the old one packs up, I love it so much. Not too big, and stays with me 100% of the time just in case. I also keep my passport in a combat style pocket (sealed in a bag) in my shorts at all times


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jan 2017)

As an essentials bag when touring I use this:

http://www.snugpak.com/outdoor/rucksacks/responsepak

Not on the bars though as it would get in the way with flat bars.

It will also snap lock onto other luggage/rack etc.

With a slight bend to get it in a standard OS map will fit in with a lot of other stuff.

Very tough, decent zips.

Got it from this very good shop for a shade less than is shown there:

https://www.outdooraction.co.uk/


----------



## reppans (12 Jan 2017)

Rupie said:


> Sorry to join this thread so late but as someone who has never been out on my own I would just spend the whole time worrying about getting my bike and stuff stolen, both day and night !!!



Yeah me too - that's what got me to quit touring decades ago. A Brompton has been able to rekindle that interest though, and open a bunch of new touring options. 

Definitely means solo touring for me though. It's tough enough finding another bicycle tourer, forget about finding someone as interested in the ultra- compact/lightweight versatility.


----------



## DanZac (14 Jan 2017)

I always tour alone (because I'm a miserable old git), whilst I was initaly a bit aprehensive on the security front i soon got over it. The majority of campsites, more so in the summer, tend to be littered in things more valuable than my bike and possessions. Every b&b and hotel has either had somewhere fairly secure to leave my bike or been happy to let me take it to my room, if you pre book a disabled room at the likes of travelodge they are easily accesible.
The only issue is normaly lunch or shopping stops but i tend to avoid the major towns if i can so you can normally leave your stuff in plain view. At supermarkets i try to leave it either in view of the security guard or by the big windows so its in plain sight. I just use a cheapo wire rope type lock and run it through the back wheel, frame and pannier handles and round a handy bollard or post. I keep the valuables in a bar bag which comes with me.
Because i like a bit of comfort my set up weighs about a million tons so their not going to get a quick getaway even if someone did take a liking to it.
I think we underestimate many peoples honesty and i cant see a touring set up with panniers full of dirty washing and soaking wet tents being of much interest to the oppertunist thief.
Come on the warmer weather, i cant wait to get the tent out and get back out on the road.


----------



## tallliman (15 Jan 2017)

Interesting thread to read. I did my first tour last year and had some time alone and some with friends.

Didn't enjoy some of the bits on my own but think that was more due to trying to go too far (to reach the next b&b) on a couple of days when I had things go badly wrong (wheel breaking, migraine). Shook me up a fair bit but on the whole, it was fun to just ride all day with few distractions and the cricket on the radio.


----------

